# How do patches get applied to packages?



## segfault (Apr 3, 2013)

I created a patch for a port. Does that same patch also get applied to the package automatically when the package is built from the port on the package server or is it a separate process to patch a package as well? I am not seeing any explanation of this process in the Porter's Handbook yet.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2013)

A package is just a port that has been built.  Patches are applied when the port is built, so they are already part of the package.


----------



## kpa (Apr 3, 2013)

There are no patches to the binary packages. Any changes to built packages have to be applied by recompiling the port to a new package.


----------



## segfault (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome, thank you very much guys.
Marking as solved.


----------

